# Adobe Photoshop CS2



## Dudeofthed (Jun 24, 2007)

I need support or Adobe Photoshop CS2.
These are what i do not know what to do and wish to learn:

How to select a perfect circle?
How to copy and Paste items into Photoshop?
How to run Adobe Photoshop in 'Safe Mode'?

Those are just the very few i wish to learn. I may wish more, but i am just a beginner graphics designer.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How to select a perfect circle?
Hold the Shift key while selecting.
The Alt Key will also draw from the center .. and you can use both.
Takes some practice.

How to copy and Paste items into Photoshop?
Edit >> COPY or PASTE

How to run Adobe Photoshop in 'Safe Mode'?
Why ???


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

1. Hold down Shift when using the Elliptical Marquee Tool
2. Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V
3. There is not safe mode, but you can reset the preferences by holding Alt+Ctrl+Shift on the PC or Cmd+Option+Shift on the Mac.


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

i think this link will be useful for you as a beginner graphics designer.There you can find the answers to your next questions.Good luck!

http://www.tutorialguide.net/design/adobe_photoshop/


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Also, http://www.pixel2life.com/tutorials/adobe_photoshop/basic_help_and_navigation/


----------



## Dudeofthed (Jun 24, 2007)

The reason is for question number 3 is because i get this error message when i start-up Adobe Photoshop in Safe Mode:

TITLE: Adobe Activation
INFO-: You're not allowed to continue because your account does not have the proper privileges. Please log on using an account with administrator privileges and try again.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Slightly pointless running Photoshop in safe mode as the screen only displays 16 colours.

The fix for this is to


> ...log on using an account with administrator privileges


----------



## Dudeofthed (Jun 24, 2007)

lister said:


> Slightly pointless running Photoshop in safe mode as the screen only displays 16 colours.
> 
> The fix for this is to


I have 32-bit not 16-bit colours.
And i am the administrator...


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

I imagine this is Vista right? Have you tried disabling UAC?


----------



## Lucy16 (Jun 29, 2007)

Does anyone know a quick way to make a collage? The one I'm trying to do right now is with digital photos. Thanks!!
Lucy16


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Lucy16 said:


> Does anyone know a quick way to make a collage? The one I'm trying to do right now is with digital photos. Thanks!!
> Lucy16


Make your own thread for this.


----------



## Lucy16 (Jun 29, 2007)

ferrija1 said:


> Make your own thread for this.


Thank you...I was wondering if I should have done that! This was my first post...what a newbie, huh?


----------



## Dudeofthed (Jun 24, 2007)

I am on Windows XP Home Edition. Look at my profile for which system i have and what hardware.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Dudeofthed said:


> I am on Windows XP Home Edition. Look at my profile for which system i have and what hardware.


Do you own the copy of PSCS2 that is giving you trouble?

If so, have you tried calling Adobe... they are very good with support


----------



## Dudeofthed (Jun 24, 2007)

buck52 said:


> Do you own the copy of PSCS2 that is giving you trouble?
> 
> If so, have you tried calling Adobe... they are very good with support


Yes i own a copy. But i think this forums is good with the support too.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Dudeofthed said:


> Yes i own a copy. But i think this forums is good with the support too.


This *is* a great forum...but... for Activation issues what did Adobe say when you called them.... I had an activation problem that was resolved in about two minutes...

Have you called them?


----------



## Dudeofthed (Jun 24, 2007)

buck52 said:


> This *is* a great forum...but... for Activation issues what did Adobe say when you called them.... I had an activation problem that was resolved in about two minutes...
> 
> Have you called them?


I did not phone them yet. But my activation is properly installed, i had problems at first when i installed it (7 months ago) and i phoned them, and it worked after that.

But i do not think it is anything related to that.


----------



## RunyonComputers (Sep 1, 2007)

How did you guys fix the activation problem. i am having the same issue it is on 1 computer and 1 laptop the one brings the error that it need to be registered and it has been.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

RunyonComputers said:


> How did you guys fix the activation problem. i am having the same issue it is on 1 computer and 1 laptop the one brings the error that it need to be registered and it has been.


howdy

No need to dink around...call Adobe ... it is painless and if you are legit...  they will make it work... generaly it's one computer one program though


----------



## RunyonComputers (Sep 1, 2007)

they are not in for tech on the weekends and i have a dead line for school.. could you please help me?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

sure... use the other computer... 

Moby will like that...................


----------



## RunyonComputers (Sep 1, 2007)

i dont have the computer with me thats why i am posting this


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You don't have 16 or 32 *bit* color in safe mode - which gives millions of colors. You have *16 colors*. It is not unreasonable that Photoshop is set up to just not work in safe mode as there is no reason to try.


----------



## RunyonComputers (Sep 1, 2007)

i am having a activation problem says it is not avtivated it was it happenend before liek 9 months ago and i called it in they had me make a few chages to some files but i dont remeber how. does anyone know. I am not doing anything is SAFE MODE.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Call Adobe ... after you learn to spell...

http://www.adobe.com/activation/


----------

